# Swordtail Fry Development



## blueskies4208

Hey everyone.  I was wondering if someone might be able to shed some light on a couple questions I have about my swordtail fry. I have four which I saved from my "killer fish" and they are very healthy. I was just wondering at about what age might I expect to see some definite color indications? Mom is pineapple, but she was pregnant when I bought her, so I don't know who dad is and I am VERY curious to see what colors I will end up with. I'm sure it probably varies depending on conditions, but a ballpark would be great.  

I am also interested in hearing about what kinds of colors have resulted when a pineapple male or female was bred. Just curious, as I find these fish and all their beautiful colors fascinating.


----------



## Guest

Hey Skies,

most of the time the fry have a predefined color to them. a absolute coloration would set in about the age of 6 to 8 weeks period. i have had some interesting colors not to long ago including Albino,Yellow, Neon Black, Pineapple, Red Wag, Pineapple Wag, Orange and Red.


----------



## blueskies4208

Thanks Zakk!  It's cool that you got an albino, I've never seen one before....are those babies completely colorless? I lost a pineapple baby, she appeared much lighter in color than my others, so I'm thinkin' they are going to be darker for sure. I can see a little bit of black on the tips of their teeny fins.


----------



## Guest

If u seeing a black tip and its a pineapple mommy, you pretty much got ur self pineapple wags. pretty cool coloration. i never did keep the albinos long enough to breed them was bitten by the cichlid bug


----------



## Collie

*Swordtail Fry*

I had had a lot of femal swardtails born. I was wondering when i could start to any turn into mails and have there sward? They have there colouring but are still Fry size. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest

weird.....i was the same person who answered this thread a year ago. LOL

u can start sexing them when they are about an inch. you wont see the sword right away. look for the gynopodium. the anal fin. if you see it starting to get pointy its a male. if its rounded its a female.


----------



## Peeps

I had a pineapple and it had a black tail, the fry was also pineapple. They were so cute. Good luck with the fry, they grow up so fast! We need pics when she has her babies.


----------



## charking

IME bbs (baby brine shrimp) fed to fry a few times of day aswell as crushed flake or fry food brings them on 10x as fast and brings the colours out a lot quicker. i have 100x better success rate with fry fed on bbs than just dried 'fry food' bbs arent hard to hatch yourself either. i just use half of a 2 litre bottle with an air line in - tap water with a table spoon of salt, & 1/4 of a teaspoon of eggs.. i leave the bottle under my aquarium light and voilaaa 24 hours later live fish food


----------

